# Pulling Power . . . . 32bhds Outback Sydney



## 5128 (Mar 19, 2007)

We just purchased a new 2007 32BHDS and kinda put the cart before the horse. The salesman told us that we could pull it with a Tahoe or Yukon, however after it was delivered we compared the GVWR and found that we need to go to a 3/4 ton Suburban or 3/4 ton Yukon XL. We are also looking at Nissan Titan, Nissan Armada, Chevy Silverado 1500 ton w/ 6.0L V8 4.10 rear and GMC Sierra 1500 ton w/ 6.0L V8 4.10 rear.

Please tell us what you pull your 32BHDS with and what you like and/or don't like about your towing vehicle.

All advise and comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi rookiecamper









I can't really help you with your towing question,

but I can offer you a big ol' Outbackers 










Ask lots of questions, you'll definitely get good answers here









Happy Camping,


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

RookieCamper,

Scratch all 1/2 Tons pulling that trailer and go right to 3/4 ton, you really have no choice in the matter.

The 3/4 Suburban's and Yukon's might likely do ok with that camper. Definetely get a 4.10 rear and the biggest motor you can find. 6.0L I guess if your going new.

Are you really a Rookie?

If so then I'm pointing you to the "Towing Weight" threads pinned at the top of the Towing Forum. I admire your spunk in starting off with a 32', anybody can do it but it also means you should get a good education. Get an understanding of how to calculate GVWR, GCWR all that good stuff. Do all of those calculations before you buy a Truck and I would be glad to assist.

Welcome to the Forum and you will get an incredible amount of help.

Mike C


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I agree wwtih Mike. Go for the 3/4 ton. You'll need it.

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new trailer.

Mark


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Any 3/4 ton diesel you won't go wrong


----------



## jetfan401 (Feb 7, 2007)

I USE A DODGE DUELLY 3500 DIESEL PULLS IT NO PROBLEM ALSO PULLED IT WITH A DODGE 2500 HEMI PULLED IT OK TILL I GOT TO THE BIG HILLS


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> RookieCamper,
> 
> Scratch all 1/2 Tons pulling that trailer and go right to 3/4 ton, you really have no choice in the matter.
> 
> ...


ditto on all accounts!

Eric


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

without a doubt you will need a 3/4 ton or better vehicle. Your best bet is a crew cab pickup as you will also need the WB to handle the length of the TT.

Good luck with your decision and welcome to the forum.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

rookiecamper said:


> We just purchased a new 2007 32BHDS and kinda put the cart before the horse. The salesman told us that we could pull it with a Tahoe or Yukon, however after it was delivered we compared the GVWR and found that we need to go to a 3/4 ton Suburban or 3/4 ton Yukon XL. We are also looking at Nissan Titan, Nissan Armada, Chevy Silverado 1500 ton w/ 6.0L V8 4.10 rear and GMC Sierra 1500 ton w/ 6.0L V8 4.10 rear.
> 
> Please tell us what you pull your 32BHDS with and what you like and/or don't like about your towing vehicle.
> 
> All advise and comments would be greatly appreciated.


You say you need to go to a 3/4 ton yet you are looking at two 1/2 ton trucks. I know some of the half ton trucks now have higher weight limits, but with the 32, I would stay with a 3/4 ton truck. I would even go to a extended cab for a little more wheelbase.

John


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Pulling Power is only one small part of the equation here.

Have we forgot about stopping power? It is much easier to get a load moving than it is to stop that same load from being in motion. This doesn't even get into the safety issues for your family and the others on the highway with you at the same time.

Stongly suggest you read some of the pinned towing threads and their included web links before making the choice on 1/2 or 3/4 T Tow Rig. Remember that "white knuckle" towing leads to fewer camping trips in the long term -think it out fully.....get enough tow vehicle or downsize trailer to fit TV available.

Towing Links:
Rv Towing
RV Weight Calculator

Map Guy


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers & Congrats on the new TT!*


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

I pull a 30rls with a 3/4 ton diesel. No regrets here. Stopping power - If the TT brakes go out can you stop the whole rig with your TV? My brakes did go out when my TT was new. Those BIG 4 wheel disk brakes with anti-skid gave me a whole lot of comfort.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

map guy said:


> Pulling Power is only one small part of the equation here.
> 
> Have we forgot about stopping power? It is much easier to get a load moving than it is to stop that same load from being in motion. This doesn't even get into the safety issues for your family and the others on the highway with you at the same time.
> 
> ...


Excuse my male manners .... going directly to the response

Welcome to the best forum on the net and congrats on your new Outback

Map Guy


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

All good advice. I have the 30' 5th wheel and decided to go with a Dodge 3500 with the Cummins. One of the reason I stepped up to the big boy was having enough truck for the camper so I'm towing it instead of it pushing me. Soon after getting the camper, I got stuck in a 3/4 wind, wind hitting the driver side corner of the camper. With less of a truck, I would have been all over the road, as it was I felt it but also felt in control. With a 32' camper I would only look at a 3/4 ton HD or 1 ton truck. It gives you the starting and stopping power as well as keeps you in control on the road.

Good luck! I know you will enjoy the camper. As welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

I use a 3/4 ton GMC durmax. No problem pulling or stopping, remember eveything is bigger and stonger ( Brakes /Tranny / Aux. Cooler etc. on 3/4 tons and 1 tons. compare to 1/5 ton or 1/5tonHD


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We have a 1/2 ton Ford SuperCrew with the 5.4l v8. After doing some research and having our eyes opened, we realized we had to scale back our original lofty plans for a TT. I had the stock trans cooler removed and replaced with two larger aluminum aftermarket coolers. Also, I had a trans temp gauge installed so we can monitor trans temps and slow down if needed. I did all this so that we will hopefully not tear up our beloved pickup while towing a.....5,000lb 23RS.

I vote for 3/4 or a 1 ton diesel of the flavor of your choosing.

-CC


----------

